# Very nice!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtoGxxs2j2g


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

That is amazing I clapped to!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The precision was excellent, but the heeling was too unnatural for my tastes....would rather see the dog with at least one eye on what's in front of him....just my taste.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The dog is highly collected, but the heeling lacks smoothness. If the handler moved more freely the dog would also move more freely. Dog is also slightly wrapped which hinders his own movement.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I also don't like the dog staring at the armpit look. Too unnatural for my tastes. I want face contact, not armpit contact.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK I am a total noob, but to me it seems like that handler is a little up tight, moving sort of slow and restricted. Or something...I dunno, I just find the handler a tad distracting.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I do agree he walks a little too "tight" for my taste.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

When the handler walked that slow in the first portion of the Obedience, it looked like the dog was just walking next to him. Lack of power. When the Handler walked faster to get to the dumbbell, then you can see the power in the heel. I like a dog that shows power in the work. But overall very nice.

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------

